# Fracino element



## Benl83 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello all does anyone have a link to a place I can get a down graded element, have a 4kw one in my contempo 2 and my inverter is not a fan so want too lower the drawer a little.

Cheers Ben


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

https://www.espressounderground.co.uk/FRACINO_ELEMENT_1_GRP_2700W_240V_AND_TUBE_p/fr7265.htm

Technically for a 1 group but it will fit. You will need a gasket too.

You can also buy direct from Fracino. Obviously expect longer heat up times and less steam power.

Why are you running it from an inverter?


----------



## Benl83 (Jul 27, 2017)

Its fitted in a car and did not want lpg, that's a idea I see they list a 2.8 kW element was looking at this but could not find a part number


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

2850w is FC162/C just give them a call and they will advise. They will be able to send the gasket too.

You must have some bloody awesome batteries is all I can say!


----------



## Benl83 (Jul 27, 2017)

Just a lot lol


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

There are 3 lower power elements for the 2 group Contempo: 2.5kw, 2.85kw and 3.5kw.

PM me for prices.


----------



## Benl83 (Jul 27, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Ben,

if it helps the 2.85kw element will still work with a 13amp plug as well, so that might be helpful if you do take it out of the car.


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

or just remove right hand side panel (simply pulls off) and locate element. You will notice it has 4 connections (2 x live and 2 x neutral)

you should notice 2 wires coming from the pressure stat to the heating element and then a link wire connects one leg of the element to the above it. Simply remove the link wires and your machine will be running at half power.

will heat up/recover noticeably slower than it is at the moment though

obviously make sure machine is switched off before hand.


----------

